# Half-story Addition



## uncleslam (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess what I need is called a "Big Dormer". Sorry, I not so smart


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are companies that do just dormer shells. That's the framing and providing a weather tight shell. The interior is up to you. Total cost is dependant on you're location, finshed products chosen, structure complexity, how many baths are involved, etc....
If you want serious bids I would have plans drawn up so the contractors can see what they are bidding on.
Ron


----------



## uncleslam (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Ron,

So who do I hire to draw up plans? My wife works for an architectural firm, but they build schools and corporate buildings. I might be able to get one to come over, but they are not used to residential. Anyone that has had a similar size dormer built please chime in with any advice or costs estimates.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You might be able to just call a, "Shell" dormer company in your area to get a ballpark estimate without plans.
It would help if you let people know where you live. This project in NYC would be higher then rural Indiana.
Ron


----------



## uncleslam (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll try to find some of those dormer specialists. I live in St. Paul, MN.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

We call that type of dormer a STEPED IN SHED ROOF DORMER. A good five man crew could build that, exterior complete, Roofed and sided in one day. As for your picture a good estimate would be in the area of $18,000
That no interior framing or ceiling beams, just ridge props. Good Luck BOB


----------

